# new to site



## tntwill (Aug 24, 2011)

Hello everyone getting ready to rebuild a 1974 terry fiberglass skiff. I just bought it last week. going to use http://www.plascore.com/ to build decks on front and rear.Has anyone ever use this stuff?will post some start to finish pics as I go. LOVE THIS SITE


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

welcome ct - post up some pix of the build , lots of skiff klowledge here.
capt & coke please .... 
-anytide


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Haven't ever used the stuff but would like to see some pics of the build. Also how much does it cost? I see they say affordable, but.....?


----------



## tntwill (Aug 24, 2011)

> Haven't ever used the stuff but would like to see some pics of the build. Also how much does it cost? I see they say affordable, but.....?


78.00 a 4 x 8 sheet


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Not bad, which version is it you got, and where did you pick it up? or was it shipped? if shipped how much did they get you on that?


----------



## tntwill (Aug 24, 2011)

> Not bad, which version is it you got, and where did you pick it up? or was it shipped? if shipped how much did they get you on that?


http://www.plascore.com/honeycomb-thermoplastic.php
from fiberglass services in sarasota they charged me 5.00 shipping


----------



## iFly (Mar 9, 2010)

> LOVE THIS SITE


So, you know we love to see pictures of guy's boats? Where is your boat?


----------



## RedFinaddict (Sep 14, 2010)

I second iFly! [smiley=worth.gif]


----------



## tntwill (Aug 24, 2011)

Here is a before picture


----------



## tntwill (Aug 24, 2011)

Here is an after, I have more could someone please tell me how to add more than 1 picture at a time please


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

photobucket.com   web based image storing and picture link to site

picasaweb.google.com is good also


----------



## tntwill (Aug 24, 2011)

no i dont know how to put more than one pic under the same reply with more than one attachment


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

What Brett mean is you can't post more then one with the forums program, which is why most of us have photobucket accounts. 
Start a photobucket account, upload your pictures to it, then copy the img code and paste it here is your replys. you can put as many pics as you want then.


----------



## tntwill (Aug 24, 2011)

here is some more after today


----------



## tntwill (Aug 24, 2011)

sold the kayak today now bring on the new trolling motor and seat


----------



## tntwill (Aug 24, 2011)

another update alot more this weekend


----------



## tntwill (Aug 24, 2011)




----------



## tntwill (Aug 24, 2011)

well Saturday went great alot done that plasticore product is tough after you add fiberglass to it. great product!!! Sunday is rear poling deck install.


----------



## tntwill (Aug 24, 2011)

another tired evening alot done today


----------



## tntwill (Aug 24, 2011)

well got 99% finished as of today going to go get her wet sunday am. will post the results


----------



## tntwill (Aug 24, 2011)

well the stick steer is not that easy to get use to but everything else was ok needs a little finesse


----------



## tntwill (Aug 24, 2011)

Before and After finally done


----------



## tntwill (Aug 24, 2011)

Thank god for the trolling motor because everything i thought was good on the boat today.. put it in the water and dead battery


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Very nice, looks like you did a great job there. ONE question...how did you seal off the edges of that plasticore? Looks like you could possibly intrap a ton of epoxy on the egdes or even have difficulty obtaining a good clean edge...


----------



## tntwill (Aug 24, 2011)

i filled the edge with tigerhair than glass cloth over that


----------

